

Show HN: glipho.com, newborn approach to social content publishing - wodlander
http://glipho.com

======
wodlander
Hi all, we have been holding off doing a Show HN as we wanted the platform to
be as good as possible, but we finally realised that will never happen.
Feedback more than welcomed guys!

